# Fliegen Shooter



## babuschka (20. Jan 2012)

Ich habe mein erstes java spiel programiert. 50% mit tuts die anderen alleine oder mit hilfe von anderen.

Bitte postet eure vorschläge, um das spiel zu verbessern.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Sieht schick aus. Wäre vermutlich etwas schwieriger wenn sich die Fliegen noch in schlangen linien bewegen würden.


----------



## babuschka (20. Jan 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Sieht schick aus. Wäre vermutlich etwas schwieriger wenn sich die Fliegen noch in schlangen linien bewegen würden.



daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das anstellen soll :bahnhof:


----------



## Pommes9485 (20. Jan 2012)

Du kannste die doch einfach mithilfe einer Funktion bewegen lassen.
Weiß sie grad nicht genau, aber es gabe eine mit sin und cos ca. so f(x)=r*cosx/ r*sinx
Wobei r der Radius ist.
So ungefähr war es...


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2012)

Was genau ist denn unklar? Weißt du nicht wie du die Fliegen fliegen lassen kannst, oder ist unklar wie du die schlangenlinien simulieren sollst?

@Pommes9485:
Dann fliegt die Fliege im Kreis


----------



## babuschka (21. Jan 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Was genau ist denn unklar? Weißt du nicht wie du die Fliegen fliegen lassen kannst, oder ist unklar wie du die schlangenlinien simulieren sollst?
> 
> @Pommes9485:
> Dann fliegt die Fliege im Kreis



das schlangenlinien simulieren


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2012)

Zu den Schlangenlinien:
Gib den Fliegen einen Richtungsvektor. In Regelmäßigen (kleinen) Abständen veränderst du den dann zufällig um x Grad. Dann sollten Schlangenlinien entstehen.
Mit der Größe der Abstände und der Winkeländerung musst du dann etwas rumspielen bis das schwierig genug wird.


----------



## Ritonda6 (21. Jan 2012)

uhm ich weiss nicht was ein vektor ist. Gibt es i-ein Tut oder so?
p.s. war zu faul zum anmelden xD


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2012)

Vektor ? Wikipedia


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Jan 2012)

Bevor du mit Schlangenlinien anfängst würde ich dir empfehlen, erstmal eine Version zu bauen in der sich die Fliegen überhaupt bewegen. Einfach geradeaus, und wenn sie auf der einen Seite das Fenster verlassen, kommen sie auf der anderen wieder raus.
Wenn du das mal hast, kannst du dir Gedanken über Vektoren machen, und das Programm so zu Schlangenlinien erweitern. Immer eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## truesoul (22. Jan 2012)

> Ich habe mein erstes java spiel programiert. 50% mit tuts die anderen alleine oder mit hilfe von anderen.


:lol:
Nichts für ungut, aber du beherrscht nicht einmal die Grundlagen (siehe andere Threads) und willst uns/mir klar machen das du das, zum Teil, selber gemacht hast. Ne ist klar. 
Egal welche Vorschläge für Verbessereungen, ohne die Grundlagen wirst du diese nicht umsetzten können. 



> Bevor du mit Schlangenlinien anfängst würde ich dir empfehlen, erstmal eine Version zu bauen in der sich die Fliegen überhaupt bewegen.


Ich würde da noch weiter gehen. Lern die Grundlagen ritonda66 :rtfm:. Was bringt es einen, ein Spiel zu Programmieren, ohne zu verstehen wie es vom Code her funktioniert?


----------



## babuschka (22. Jan 2012)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> :lol:
> Nichts für ungut, aber du beherrscht nicht einmal die Grundlagen (siehe andere Threads) und willst uns/mir klar machen das du das, zum Teil, selber gemacht hast. Ne ist klar.
> Egal welche Vorschläge für Verbessereungen, ohne die Grundlagen wirst du diese nicht umsetzten können.
> 
> ...


nur weil ich noch nie etwas von nem vektor gehört habe, heisst es noch lange nicht dass ich die grundlagen nicht beherrsche.


Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> Bevor du mit Schlangenlinien anfängst würde ich dir empfehlen, erstmal eine Version zu bauen in der sich die Fliegen überhaupt bewegen. Einfach geradeaus, und wenn sie auf der einen Seite das Fenster verlassen, kommen sie auf der anderen wieder raus.
> Wenn du das mal hast, kannst du dir Gedanken über Vektoren machen, und das Programm so zu Schlangenlinien erweitern. Immer eins nach dem anderen.


ok werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## hmmmmmmmmm (22. Jan 2012)

> nur weil ich noch nie etwas von nem vektor gehört habe, heisst es noch lange nicht dass ich die grundlagen nicht beherrsche.



Also wenn man sich deine Thread anschaut, kann man vermuten das du noch nicht die Grundlagen kannst  
Was wohl der truesoul meinte sind z.B diese Threads:

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/130656-keylistener-geht.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/122605-fehler-try-catch-verhindern.html
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/122058-button-toolbar-applet.html

Vielleicht ist der Vorschlag nicht so schlecht, einmal die Grundlagen zu lernen, bevor du dich an sowas ran wagst.


----------



## truesoul (22. Jan 2012)

Es sollte nur gut gemeinter Rat sein, dir die Grundlagen anzueignen. 
Weil zu den Grundlagen gehört auch: 
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/130656-keylistener-geht.html
Lese dir doch mal das hier durch: 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index


----------



## babuschka (22. Jan 2012)

hmmmmmmmmm hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn man sich deine Thread anschaut, kann man vermuten das du noch nicht die Grundlagen kannst
> Was wohl der truesoul meinte sind z.B diese Threads:
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/130656-keylistener-geht.html
> ...


bitte datum von den posts anschauen-.-. 2/3 wurden vor nem halben jahr gepostet. und wie schon gesagt 





> den keylistener habe ich schon früher benutz, aber ich wohle ihn nicht bei den Gui sachen haben. Versuchte es auf eine andere weise ging aber nicht.





truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Es sollte nur gut gemeinter Rat sein, dir die Grundlagen anzueignen.
> Weil zu den Grundlagen gehört auch:
> http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/130656-keylistener-geht.html
> Lese dir doch mal das hier durch:
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index



den keylistener habe ich schon früher benutz, aber ich wohle ihn nicht bei den Gui sachen haben. Versuchte es auf eine andere weise ging aber nicht.


----------

